# i broke it



## IbrokeIT (Sep 11, 2006)

i broke my boss' weed eater. its a craftsman 32cc. basically the engine seized and i had to replace the piston, piston arm, ring, and clean the shaft now i got it back together but it wont start if somebody can, please give me the spark plug gap, compression, and anything else i might need to get it running.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Did you change the cylinder too? In the vast majority of cases if the piston seized then the cylinder is scored.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Agree with Hankster. If the scoring isn't too bad, I guess you could try honing it out - but putting new parts in without addressing the cylinder is throwing good money after bad. It would likely be cheaper, easier and make a better impression to buy him a new Stihl. BTW, you broke 2 major rules:

Rule #1 - Never borrow anything (that you don't want to self-destruct) from your boss
Rule #2 - If you must borrow lawn equipment, don't borrow Craftsman.....


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

at least he didnt burn up a husquavarna.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Inch - If it were a Husky, he probably wouldn't have locked it up to begin with!!! -Either that or his boss keeps the Husky under lock & key and only lends out his shot Craftsman.....(smart boss...)


----------

